

Interview with Mac App Developer Daniel Jalkut of Red Sweater - collistaeed
http://mac.appstorm.net/general/interviews/meet-the-developers-daniel-jalkut-of-red-sweater-software/

======
J3L2404
Former Chairman of the CBOSF(CambridgeBreweryOverpayment SlushFund)

